# Tipping groomers question...



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Can any of you tell me what you think is a reasonable tip estimate to give a groomer? 20% maybe?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually tip around 20% on Tuffy's grooming (the grooming usually runs around $24 and I'll tip $4-5).. I didn't get to tip another groomer because I paid with a credit card and there wasn't room on the receipt to add tip







and I didn't have cash on me, so oops, I would have felt bad but they left shampoo on his tail so I didn't.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

the place where i go the women owns it and does the grooming i give her between 5 and 10 dollars extra depending how i feel she did
this time she really didnt cut much but she got maxi ready for me in a half hour beacause i had to go somewhere so i tipped her 10.00


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I took Meesta to a "groomer" one time, and she really messed his hair up BADLY!! He looked awful!! I didn't tip her at all. However, I probably wouldn't have tipped her anyways. I mean, the $40 bucks they charge is plenty I think, especially if you bring in a doggie with no mats and is well behaved!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't tip my groomer or my hairdresser. I pay $35 every month to keep Pico in a puppy cut, get his nails clipped, his anal glands expressed and a bath. I bring him in mat-free and I do buy his shampoo and conditioner there at a nice mark-up. 

My hairdresser gets $100 every six weeks for 30-40 minutes of work. I never tip people who make more than I do. But I've been going to him for 12 years and have followed him from place to place even when it was not convenient for me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nicole-do you tip her?

I usually tip my hairdresser because my haircut's always cheap...like under 20 bucks and that's including tip. 

I always feel you gotta tip to show appreciation. I never thought about not tipping them if they make more than me. All that time I tipped when I was in highschool was all a waste...ahahhah jk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

I always over-tip my dog's groomers and the lady that cuts my hair. What I get from this generosity is I can wake up on a Tues, decide I need a haircut, makle a phone call and bingo....the response is come in right now! I know she is bumping someone or making them wait but I am a good customer and she knows it. What over tipping gets for my boys is an appt where they are taken FIRST...don't wait around for a trim. They get to be bathed at home andtrimmed by the groomer..though she doesn't do this for anyone else..but as she tells me..they are always clean!

Anyway..If you have a groomer you really like...do be generous with the tips. It will come back at you. That seems to be the world works!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I understand Nichole...that is an awful experience...  I would not have given anything then either...

but...in normal situations at restaraunts...I leave at least 10%-because I have waited tables...and I know how measly the hourly pay is....they REALLY rely on their tips for their pay...not the hourly check...in many instances things would have been the kitchen's fault...or another table that was running me ragged and taking up most of my attention...etc. There are things that sometimes just cannot be helped. I always tried to keep a smile...although sometimes there was a little "tude" behind it if a particular customer was on my nerve. Waiting tables is a very hard job in my opinion. Having been there in the past, I hate to not leave anything, (unless it is extreme-such as your story)-but I have been known to leave alittle note-to let them know I understand how things can get...but that the service didn't deserve more than I gave them. This I how I think about it...I think I made 2 something an hour when I waited tables...(this was 10 years ago at O'charleys)-I figure if I leave 10% of our family's tickets...usually 3-5 dollars...then they are close to or over minimum wage just for our table for that hour. Maybe silly-but alot of people don't realize that servers are not making mimimum wage to begin with. JMO


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree with most of the posts above and will leave 10-20% for very good service. I only used a groomer once and it was a mobile business. She did an OK job (granted I didn't know as much about grooming then as I do now), but the effort was there... she took her time and treated Tiki gently so she got 20%; though I never called her again.

In restaurants I do the same, friendly service and seeing effort is the biggest thing I look for. The kitchen and management can screw things up to often to take it out on your wait person... and tlunn is correct; at restaurants these people make below minimum wage with the assumption that tips make up the difference. I have always hated this practice... the restaurants should be required top may minimum wage or more with tips being like a "bonus" for great work... 

I have traveled extensively and in most countries tips are not expected.. the employees are paid what they should be paid by the employer and tips are optional (in some places not accepted at all).

Sorry for rambling... but this is a "hot" topic for me









Judi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I generally use the 15-20% rule, unless it is the owner of the establishment providing the services. I also give a holiday tip of an additional 20% once a year. I have been using my hair stylist for over 15 years and my colorist for around 3 years. I also tip the shampoo girl and the colorist assistant. I only get my highlights every 8 to 10 weeks, but it comes in around $200 with all tips included. 

As for waiters/waitresses my husband and I will tip at least 20%, but sometimes up to 35%. We used to go out a lot more often and would have our favorite places. We would always have martinis waiting, best table in the house, etc. I don't mind paying a bit more for the little extras that make an evening wonderful.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I waited tables before too! I'd come home from work with sore feet! I still believe that you get what you deserve. I think alot of restaurants give only about 2.50/hr. If you work at a nice, pricey restaurant I think it's ok that you should get paid 2.50/hr since their tip is over $20 per table! My parents use to own a restaurant. Vietnamese food is cheap! 2 people can have a full meal for under 15 bucks! 15-20% isn't really enough in this instance. I worked my butt off! Luckily, my parents knew alot of ppl so they'd tip me average 3 bucks. But after my parents sold they place, the waiters couldn't even get 20 dollars a whole day!

My brother went to Japan and told me someone left a tip on the table and the waiter ran after them cussing. It's considered an insult.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jul 30 2004, 11:53 AM
> *I don't tip my groomer or my hairdresser.  I pay $35 every month to keep Pico in a puppy cut, get his nails clipped, his anal glands expressed and a bath.  I bring him in mat-free and I do buy his shampoo and conditioner there at a nice mark-up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=5848*


[/QUOTE]

I understand your point of view... but remember if you are not directly "paying them" (like writing a check out in their name) they only get a percentage of the total of your ticket. Usually it's around 50%. Doing hair is not an easy profession... I'm don't personally do it, but every female in my family besides my sister and I are in the business. In fact, my family owns a chain of hair salons that are in the top 5% in the US and it is not an easy lifestyle. Hair dressers are paid on commission... they have good weeks and bad weeks. My roommate does hair and I have really noticed the shifts of the seasons with her... She has only been doing hair a few years so her clientle is growing but there are certian times of the year you should always tip, before school, around the holidays and if they squeeze you in. 

Not to be snotty or anything but:



> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jul 30 2004, 11:53 AM
> *I never tip people who make more than I do.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=5848*


[/QUOTE]

What? Why not? If you go to someone who does the same quality of work yet you know they don't make as much as you do you tip them? 

I really hope I'm not coming off rude or like a know-it-all, but I just don't get that at all. 

Pico's Parent, please don't feel like I am attacking you, just trying to see your side *and WOW am I ever PMSing!!!!! :excl: CAUTION!!! :excl:


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just re-read my post...I feel like a poster from the "other side"... I am sorry.







On some new medicane and it has pushed me slightly over to the moody side...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard someplace that if you had bad service in a restaurant you should leave a penny or nickel. That way they can't blame the person that cleared the table of taking the tip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

I tip my hairdresser really well. She always gets 20 percent and at Christmas I give her a cash bonus, plus a birthday present along with a birthday and Christmas present for her daughter. Same with my groomer. She does a wonderful job on Lacey and is just great with her, babies her and makes sure Lacey feels safe and secure. My mom was a hairdresser and people think they make most of the money that people pay them...wrong! Lots of overhead. A lot of hairdressers in my area rent their station, pay for all of their own equipment, pay all of their own taxes, liability insurance, health insurance and lots of little expenses. To sharpen a pair of scissors starts at $35.00. Plus most don't get paid sick or vacation time. My mom was very good at being a hairdresser but she went back to school and got her degree and is now a manager of a large retail store. She had two children to raise and knew she could not help us with college if she stayed a hairdresser.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

natalie, i read your post. 

I'm a little like Mr. Pink from Reservoir Dogs. lol. i honestly dont believe a tip should be that much. when I order "to-go" or "take-out"(however you say it) from chilis or woodranch or any other restaurant i dont give a tip (my sister gives like $3). the lady that cuts the dogs nails...cynthia gives $5 extra. BUT at the vet--she doesnt. :wacko: i dont get that.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. I'm suprised I didn't get more responses like Nataliecmu







I was a bit off-handed when I said I never tip people who make more than I do but my hairdresser owns his station, charges me what I am willing and able to pay and, after 12 years we have an agreeable business relationship. I always tip the shampoo lady,though. I used to waitress and I tip 20% minimum in restaurants unless the waitperson really blows it. I went to hairdressing school, too, so I know what hard work that is as well. (Which is why I never pursued that career!) So I am not a complete Scrooge. 

I am just against the idea of tipping. It's a real pain in the butt when you travel....I always feel like I'm flinging dollar bills out in handfuls the whole time and it just gets to be wearisome. On a typical business trip I would tip the shuttle driver to haul my luggage on and off, tip a skycap to check it, tip the rental car shuttle driver or cabbie, tip a doorman to bring it into the hotel, tip a bellman to bring it to my room, tip the room service waiter, tip to get a necessary item brought to my room (dry cleaning or fax or package), tip the maid, tip the waiter/waitress at most meals, tip the cabbie, tip the doorman for GETTING the cab, tip the concierge for making a recommendation and reservation, tip the bellman again for taking my luggage downstairs when checking out, tip the shuttle/cab driver for handling my luggage, tip the skycap for checking it at the airport, and so on it goes. Now I admit that sometimes I was not prepared with proper change and missed a couple of these people but it was still a significant number of times that I had to be prepared to "paper my way around". 

You begin to feel like an ATM machine and it's even worse when you're on vacation or having a spa day. (THAT was a looong time ago but I still remember)







You're trying to relax and have a good time and everyone has their hand out. :wacko: 

I say, charge what you feel you are worth and if I agree, I'll pay it. Period. Simple business economics.

Now, go take some Midol!







And I am not the least offended by your response, Natalie.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 18 2004, 10:36 AM
> *I waited tables before too!  I'd come home from work with sore feet!  I still believe that you get what you deserve.  I think alot of restaurants give only about 2.50/hr.  If you work at a nice, pricey restaurant I think it's ok that you should get paid 2.50/hr since their tip is over $20 per table!  My parents use to own a restaurant.  Vietnamese food is cheap!  2 people can have a full meal for under 15 bucks!  15-20% isn't really enough in this instance.  I worked my butt off!  Luckily, my parents knew alot of ppl so they'd tip me average 3 bucks.  But after my parents sold they place, the waiters couldn't even get 20 dollars a whole day!
> 
> My brother went to Japan and told me someone left a tip on the table and the waiter ran after them cussing.  It's considered an insult.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12344*


[/QUOTE]

$20.00 per table!?  I would have done a happy jig!!!!








At O'Charrley's...five dollars a table was a decent tip for me...I live in "cheap" country... <_< Of course, serving parties etc. helped to make up the tip...and flirting didn't hurt either..








But, when I waited tables at the little country catfish restaurant in our town...I would make 1-2 dollars a table. 5.00 was unheard of! It was awful. Most of the time it was buffet...and the people didn't tip you much b/c it was serve yourself...well, they didn't count all the trips I made to fill their drinks, or bring more lemon, or ketchup, or slaw, etc. I hated working at that place. That is when I decided to try O'Charley's. For the most part, it was worth the almost hour drive....for a while. Then when I got my teaching job, it was too hard to keep up both. So after about 6 months I gave up the waiting tables. It was defintely hard work...but I enjoyed it for the most part...my worst part was O'charley's on Sunday morning/afternoon brunch. Families would bring in all their kids and extended family...kids ate free...they would leave a TERRIBLE mess...and tip awful! People that had just come from church...they didn't factor in the EIGHT kids that I served and cleaned up after that ate for FREE into the tip...they only tipped on the ticket...and that sucked too!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Oct 18 2004, 10:40 AM
> **and WOW am I ever PMSing!!!!!  :excl: CAUTION!!!  :excl:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12347*


[/QUOTE]

i'm glad i'm a man







we tip our groomer anywhere from 10-20.00 usually but she does Sampson and Maggie at the same time and they both like her so its worth it, now for food I probably over tip, i actually had a waiter give me some of the money back once







and my wife will tell you, it all depends on if my drink is kept filled, dont let me run out of drink, the bigger the tips gets


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 18 2004, 09:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad i'm a man







we tip our groomer anywhere from 10-20.00 usually but she does Sampson and Maggie at the same time and they both like her so its worth it, now for food I probably over tip, i actually had a waiter give me some of the money back once







and my wife will tell you, it all depends on if my drink is kept filled, dont let me run out of drink, the bigger the tips gets








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12483
[/B][/QUOTE]

Where were YOU Joe when I was waiting tables...  I can't believe someone gave you money back!







That is GREAT!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My aunt was telling me about a friend of hers. The friend and the friend's husband were at a nice restaurant and had a great waiter. They decided to make the waiters day and left him a $100 tip. A week later they got a thank you card from the waiter. I wish I had enough money that I could do something like that.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 19 2004, 08:41 AM
> *My aunt was telling me about a friend of hers.  The friend and the friend's husband were at a nice restaurant and had a great waiter.  They decided to make the waiters day and left him a $100 tip.  A week later they got a thank you card from the waiter.  I wish I had enough money that I could do something like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12522*


[/QUOTE]


That was nice! Both gestures were nice. But how did he get your address!?!?!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

No the waiter sent the thank you to my aunt's friends. They must have paid with a credit card and he looked them up in the phone book.


----------

